# Rival 22



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like there's an update to the aging Rival group coming, complete with hydraulic rim and disc brakes, 11-speed, and YAW front derailleur (with chain spotter).

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/ge...ad/product/review-sram-rival-22-hydror-48561/


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to see that! I have Force 22 on my Domane and think this move to the Rival level with all of that tech is a good thing as it will let more people experience all of that.


----------



## Cameronbic (Jun 26, 2014)

About to buy my first serious bike and looking at cyclocross for commuting, road riding and some dirt riding. I know that the next CAADX is going to have a Rival 22 version as well as Shimano 105, tiagra and sora. Probably a $500 upgrade from the 105 model. Any thought on whether the RIval 22 would be worth the $500 upgrade?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone know how many new bikes are using Rival 22 as their stock setup? I see it on the Felt Z4 and the Cannondale Synapse for both alloy and carbon but that's it. Anyone know of others?


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

GOTA said:


> Anyone know how many new bikes are using Rival 22 as their stock setup? I see it on the Felt Z4 and the Cannondale Synapse for both alloy and carbon but that's it. Anyone know of others?


Redline has it on their 2015 Conquest Elite cyclocross bike.

2015 Conquest Elite | Redline Bicycles


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I spent a lot of time on SRAM's Force 22 group, and just switched over to Rival 22. The latter may be a little heavier, but it works beautifully.


----------

